# FSN Raises HD Stakes



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*FSN to raise its HD game--significantly.*

*16 Regional Sports Networks To Present Round-The-Clock HD Telecasts Next Year*

The owner and operator of 16 regional sports networks around the country said it will
transition toward offering round-the-clock high-definition telecast in the first quarter of
2009. In the process, the FSN services will produce its entire slate of more than 3,000
Major League Baseball, National Basketball Association, National Hockey League and
college football and basketball games in the new format, up from some 1,700 in 2008.

The additional contests will make FSN the leading provider of HD sports fare in the nation.

"This is the next step in the evolution of FSN's commitment to being the leaders in HD
sports production," said FSN Networks president Randy Freer in a statement. "It's one
of the best ways we can serve the local sports fans throughout the country, and it also
allows us to offer tremendous value to our team partners and distributors." >>>

More @ http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6562371.html?nid=3990&rid=


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

This was posted last week in another thread..


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Q1/09? I sure hope it's ready before that for the NHL season.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Q1/09? I sure hope it's ready before that for the NHL season.


I hope so too, although I'm a Rangers fan and their games are on MSG HD. I hope all Rangers games are in HD next year on MSG. Most were this past season, however, some were not.

The most HD sports that D* can deliver, the better for sports fans.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

I read this article a couple of weeks ago saying the transition should be complete by the first quarter of 2009.

*Fox Sports Net: Full Time HD In 2009*

http://www.tvpredictions.com/fox051908.htm

Fox Sports Net today said it will broadcast its entire lineup in High-Definition by the first quarter of 2009.


----------

